# Silverwoods Theme Park



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Well the family is headed to Silverwoods theme Park next week, should be a blast. Just wanting to know if there is anything in the area that has to be seen? We have two children 6 and 8. Beaches, Shopping, Restaraunts etc....any recommendations?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Silverwood as in the theme park just north of Coeur d Alene? If so plan on all day as the park has a little bit for everyone, great coasters and the water park is very entertaining also. Are you camping at the park?

How long are you going, that will help with the list of other things to do in the area.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Silverwood as in the theme park just north of Coeur d Alene? If so plan on all day as the park has a little bit for everyone, great coasters and the water park is very entertaining also. Are you camping at the park?
> 
> How long are you going, that will help with the list of other things to do in the area.


We are not camping at the park, DH doesn't want to take the OB. We will be staying at the Holiday Inn at Hayden? We will be arriving the evening of the 22nd and leaving on Sunday the 29th. Definately want to get in some back to school shopping, any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That holiday Inn has a built in water park (small) and is next door to a bowling alley that also has go-carts and some other entertainment.

Do you have a Costco membership? That is always a good place to shop. I will talk to my DW and see what she suggests for back to school shopping.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

billybigeyes said:


> Silverwood as in the theme park just north of Coeur d Alene? If so plan on all day as the park has a little bit for everyone, great coasters and the water park is very entertaining also. Are you camping at the park?
> 
> How long are you going, that will help with the list of other things to do in the area.


We are not camping at the park, DH doesn't want to take the OB. We will be staying at the Holiday Inn at Hayden? We will be arriving the evening of the 22nd and leaving on Sunday the 29th. Definately want to get in some back to school shopping, any suggestions?
[/quote]

I don't know about school shopping but there's a Cabelas just a few miles south of there in Post Falls, ID. I'm sure you'll find something useful for camping there. There's also a large outlet mall in Post Falls but it's been awhile since I've been there so I don't know what kind of stores they have there.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MJRey said:


> There's also a large outlet mall in Post Falls but it's been awhile since I've been there so I don't know what kind of stores they have there.


The outlet mall is don to only about 50% of the stores being occupied. May still be worth stopping but only if you were in the area for other reasons.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> There's also a large outlet mall in Post Falls but it's been awhile since I've been there so I don't know what kind of stores they have there.


The outlet mall is don to only about 50% of the stores being occupied. May still be worth stopping but only if you were in the area for other reasons.
[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up, looks like we might need to shop in Spokane...I've heard they have a good outlet mall.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

billybigeyes said:


> There's also a large outlet mall in Post Falls but it's been awhile since I've been there so I don't know what kind of stores they have there.


The outlet mall is don to only about 50% of the stores being occupied. May still be worth stopping but only if you were in the area for other reasons.
[/quote]

Thanks for the heads up, looks like we might need to shop in Spokane...I've heard they have a good outlet mall.
[/quote]
My husband CamperAndy is way behind on the times... our outlet mall is down to nothing...can't imagine spending more than 45 minutes there... Just south of your Holiday Inn is a brand new Kohl's (clothing and housewares and great clearance), TJ Maxx and, next to Target is Ross which are both discount stores with great stuff (you just have to spend some time looking). A lttle further south on 95 is Fred Meyer and they have great selection of clothes and clearance... Between CDA and Spokane is the Valley Mall and that mall is functioning at at least 90%... Our Silver lake mall is in sad shape... but we do have Macy's, JCPenney and Sears... Don't miss Costco on Government Way and you may enjoy Shopko that is just South of I-90 on Hwy 95...
As far as attractions... 
walking down town is fun and walking around the CDA Resort on the floating board walk is neat...
Your kids are young so the resort has a cruise boat set up as a pirate ship and they say it is entertaining for the younger ones..
Also the Route of the Hiawatha ( biking down hill on a old train trail 15 miles and going through 10 tunnels (first one is a mile long, in the dark, need healight or flashlight) and going over 7 tressle bridges is a must do.

Also, your kids would enjoy our city park by the lake that has an amazing play ground that was put in in 1997 and extremely well maintained.

Last but not least... a brand new restaurant is Texas Roadhouse, great food, fun experience (open for dinner during the week) and if you enjoy fish...On Kathleen Avenue we have the Fisherman's Grill and they have great fish and chips and the only place in town you can get Canadian vinegar for your fries (thanks to me!!!).


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Camper Louise, we will be sure to check out some of these attractions.


----------

